# BRAKE FAILURE Warning



## GLi_1.8Turbo (Jul 29, 2007)

Needin some insight on this one....
I have noticed that if i decide to take a hard corner at full speed, the TIS screen on my cluster lights up "STOP!!! BRAKE FAILURE. REFER TO SERVICE MANUAL ". the warning goes away if i either a.)turn the car off and restart it, or b.) if i hit the brakes after the turn. 
I checked out my manual, and of course







there's nothing in it. 
I checked the dot4 reservior, and it looks nearly brimming, as it should be since i just had the clutch/fly/slave done about 1200mi ago.
Not seeing any leaks on the floor, and all of the lines feel secure nor are there any visible problems.
Pads look like they've still got plenty of life in them(about 1/8th-1/4th inch)
Any ideas?
The car in question is a 2005 mk4 gli, 6sp mannie, on stock suspension and brakes...


----------



## bombardius (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: BRAKE FAILURE Warning (GLi_1.8Turbo)*

I don't have the fancy cluster you do, but I do have the standard wear sensor (mine's an 05 gti, mk4) I had the light come on even though the pads looked fine. On my car at least the inner (impossible to see) brake pad wore MUCH faster than the outer one. This might be why you're getting the warning. My sensor lights up intermittently as well.


----------



## GLi_1.8Turbo (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: BRAKE FAILURE Warning (bombardius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bombardius* »_I don't have the fancy cluster you do, but I do have the standard wear sensor (mine's an 05 gti, mk4) I had the light come on even though the pads looked fine. On my car at least the inner (impossible to see) brake pad wore MUCH faster than the outer one. This might be why you're getting the warning. My sensor lights up intermittently as well.

checked the inner pads, and they're still fine. thanks for the opinion.
anyone else?


----------



## 2000Jet1.8T (Mar 25, 2009)

ABS sensor?


----------



## GLi_1.8Turbo (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (2000Jet1.8T)*

abs sensor would throw a code, if the car had the asr/esp on. great idea to check, but the thing that confuses me is that it'll scream the warning, regardless of whether or not the asr/esp is on. (still scratching my head on this one....)


----------



## angrybunny (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: (GLi_1.8Turbo)*

take a close look at the wiring for those brake wear sensors. from the sound of your issue, one of them might have a cut/abraision in it and when you turn, it moves the wiring, causing the wires inside to contact each other, making the computer think the pads are worn.
not 100% on this, but being a mechanic, thats what i would look for.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: BRAKE FAILURE Warning (GLi_1.8Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLi_1.8Turbo* »_I checked the dot4 reservior, and it looks nearly brimming, as it should be since i just had the clutch/fly/slave done about 1200mi ago

Nearing brimming? meaning over the MAX fill line?
^^^ look at what he said first... if not, than....
In my experience it seems to me that your sensor believes that you have no brake fluid.... so you may get some extreme fluid slosh and making the sensor think funny things.... OR your fluid sensor is faulty.... there is nothing else that I could possibly think of at this time that would correlate to extreme G turns and your light getting flicked on.....
I think 1% chance it is an abs sensor...Reason being you would get a code to stay on, and you would have to flex your hub enough to get the sensor to read faulty... and thats just not gunna happen.... thats if you did not damage the sensor wire.


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 9:08 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## angrybunny (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: BRAKE FAILURE Warning (GTijoejoe)*

is there only one reservoir for brakes and clutch?!


----------



## GLi_1.8Turbo (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: BRAKE FAILURE Warning (angrybunny)*

correcto-mundo about the 1 reservoir for both brakes and clutch
i'll have to crawl up under my car when i get back from portland and see if i can see any loose/cut wires on wear/speed/abs sensors. (good idea on that one....utah winter roads = death to vw chassis/wiring)


----------

